# Snow Pics! (Post em' here)



## pennstater2005

Just a catch all thread for some good snow pics. If this winter is anything like the last one for me I won't have many. I'm sure some of you guys/gals get some monster snowstorms :nod:


----------



## Pete1313

After a disappointing winter for snow last year, I am hoping for a good amount of snow this year. Bought a new snow blower last year and I barely used it. Can't wait to see some snow pics, and hopefully I get some to share as well!


----------



## pennstater2005

Pete1313 said:


> After a disappointing winter for snow last year, I am hoping for a good amount of snow this year. Bought a new snow blower last year and I barely used it. Can't wait to see some snow pics, and hopefully I get some to share as well!


Same. Got a Toro Snowmaster 824 QXE last year. It's a beast and I love the Personal Pace system and joystick controls for the chute/deflector.


----------



## Ware

^^^ That reel mower doesn't look like it has enough blades.


----------



## wardconnor

Pete1313 said:


> After a disappointing winter for snow last year, I am hoping for a good amount of snow this year.


This is wild... Last year out west we pretty much all had record breaking snowfall. It snowed last night 2 inches here.


----------



## Pete1313

Ware said:


> ^^^ That reel mower doesn't look like it has enough blades.


Hahaha :rofl:



wardconnor said:


> Pete1313 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After a disappointing winter for snow last year, I am hoping for a good amount of snow this year.
> 
> 
> 
> This is wild... Last year out west we pretty much all had record breaking snowfall. It snowed last night 2 inches here.
Click to expand...

Well send some east!


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> ^^^ That reel mower doesn't look like it has enough blades.


 :lol: You know, you warm season guys can post light dustings and ice storms as well


----------



## DJLCN

I'm thinking this might work for the snowfalls we get in the South!

https://youtu.be/oBkYVK-DJYo


----------



## wardconnor

DJLCN said:


> I'm thinking this might work for the snowfalls we get in the South!


I want that!


----------



## Mightyquinn

DJLCN said:


> I'm thinking this might work for the snowfalls we get in the South!


It's funny you posted this as I just recently watched all those Nordic Plow video's. Looks like a nice attachment to have :thumbup:

As for snow removal where I live, I just usually have to wait 1-2 days for it to melt away. But when I need to remove it I have a Suncast Snow Shovel which I also use to move material and sand around too. I also have the Stihl Power Sweep attachment for my Kombi system which I have used for light snow.


----------



## pennstater2005

Mightyquinn said:


> DJLCN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking this might work for the snowfalls we get in the South!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny you posted this as I just recently watched all those Nordic Plow video's. Looks like a nice attachment to have :thumbup:
> 
> As for snow removal where I live, I just usually have to wait 1-2 days for it to melt away. But when I need to remove it I have a Suncast Snow Shovel which I also use to move material and sand around too. I also have the Stihl Power Sweep attachment for my Kombi system which I have used for light snow.
Click to expand...

That Nordic plow attachment is crazy. I want one! People would think you were nuts when they saw a plow attached to a Honda Accord. It only weighs around 50lbs as it's all rubber.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Can't believe you guys like to see snow in the winter like me. I've always liked tracking snowstorms in the winter months. I have a full bookmark section on my computer with all the different weather models so I can make my own forecasts. It passes the time when there's no outside projects to do.

I'm also a member on a couple weather forums that I joined before I joined lawn forums. That's actually why I have the snowbob username. It was easier to just use the same username on all the forums I was a member of. Oh by the way my names not actually Bob it's Joseph. It's a long story why I used Bob lol.

I'll be sure to post some snow pics when the white stuff starts falling. We'll see if this year is any snowier than the non snowy season last year.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Do you have a PWS, "bob"?


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Unfortunately no, no weather station yet. It's on my to do list to get one for sure but it just hasn't been in the budget as of yet. If I'm getting one I'm not going to get a cheap garbage one. I've looked at the Davis ones like what you have and they seem to be really nice and have everything you could need out of a weather station. I enjoy tracking weather quite a bit it's really time I get a good station. We'll see, maybe one will be in the cards for next year...


----------



## kds

I'm hoping for a really harsh winter this year. Bought a brand new snowblower last year since it was my first year in the house and didn't even get to use it once. It was either a light dusting that was sweepable or it melted the next day.


----------



## pennstater2005

Can't believe I haven't had a snowfall yet to put up here!


----------



## ken-n-nancy

pennstater2005 said:


> Can't believe I haven't had a snowfall yet to put up here!


Me, too!


----------



## jessehurlburt

We're supposed to have our first snow this season here in CT tomorrow. Only 3-6" expected. The last of my maple leaves fell earlier this week and I got my last mulch mow in just in time yesterday.


----------



## FlyMike

I think something is wrong here... First snow pic in this thread is coming from Georgia?
With me originally being from Michigan, I'm really enjoying this.


----------



## Pete1313

Crazy you had snow before us northerners. We are supposed to get a quick clipper come thru tonight. Might be the first snow. 1-2" if we are lucky.


----------



## pennstater2005

FlyMike said:


> I think something is wrong here... First snow pic in this thread is coming from Georgia?
> With me originally being from Michigan, I'm really enjoying this.


I wondered when somebody down south was going to post something here


----------



## LawnNerd

Dang, I'll be getting 2-4"... or so they say. here it is starting for me.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Al Gore has promised to shovel everyone's driveway who lives south of the Mason-Dixon.


----------



## LawnNerd

dfw_pilot said:


> Al Gore has promised to shovel everyone's driveway who lives south of the Mason-Dixon.


 :lol: :lol: :roll:

Took me 2 hours to get home, but came home to Christmas lights under snow. That NEVER happens.



How I wish i could buy my tree every year


----------



## Spammage

My daughter's little friend's first time to see snow in College Station (about an hour from Houston). We didn't get any in DFW, but did get down to 20 degrees.


----------



## Ridgerunner

For you Southern folks who have been heretofore snow challenged:
https://youtu.be/pOSa7wZg8Ds


----------



## dfw_pilot

LawnNerd said:


>


This picture is magical.


----------



## FRD135i

Southern Mississippi snow shots about 30 min from the Gulf of Mexico


----------



## pennstater2005

^ That's crazy! We're only supposed to get about an inch or less in western Pennsylvania.


----------



## Pete1313

We got our first snow in NW Illinois... If you can even call it snow. More like a dusting.


----------



## FlyMike

We ended up getting around 12" of snow yesterday and last night. It was amazing and beautiful to wake up to.


----------



## Pete1313

FlyMike said:


> We ended up getting around 12" of snow yesterday and last night. It was amazing and beautiful to wake up to.


 :shock: That looks awesome!


----------



## LawnNerd

Got About 4" total. Still lightly coming down. 




Btw, i love how as of Dec 9th my snow total is more than the North East and Mid West, and Ga has a higher total than me!


----------



## pennstater2005

FlyMike said:


> We ended up getting around 12" of snow yesterday and last night. It was amazing and beautiful to wake up to.


In Georgia!!!?? I'm jealous. That's more than we got in any one snowfall the last two years here. Looks awesome!


----------



## g-man

I'm not jealous. You could keep all the snow.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

I'm not jealous, either. We haven't had any snow yet this winter, but it's just a matter of time given that our annual average snowfall is just over 60 inches...


----------



## FlyMike

I think we exceeded our annual snow fall for the next 5 years. I really like it because I get the snow that I miss from Michigan, but only have to deal with it for a few days.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

FlyMike said:


> I think we exceeded our annual snow fall for the next 5 years. I really like it because I get the snow that I miss from Michigan, but only have to deal with it for a few days.


Yup. Any snow we get today is likely to hang around for a while given the current week-long forecast for New Hampshire...


----------



## kds

Des Moines is currently on a 713-day streak of no snowfall measuring 3" or greater...


----------



## Colonel K0rn

DJLCN said:


> I'm thinking this might work for the snowfalls we get in the South!


For the first 8 seconds, it looked like he was pushing a load of pecans away, then I saw the aeration holes on the green.


----------



## Iriasj2009

How about some southern Texas snow.


----------



## ericgautier

Snow video... my girls couldn't wait to play outside.

https://youtu.be/OIiQsDalY8U


----------



## dfw_pilot

Fantastic work on that, Eric!


----------



## SNOWBOB11

About 5" or so.


----------



## Ware

dfw_pilot said:


> Fantastic work on that, Eric!


+1 :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

We're supposed to get some lake effect snow tonight. Hope I get some pics to post!


----------



## pennstater2005

At work. Got about five inches. Another 1-3 today and 3-5 tonight. Finally got to use the snowblower!!!


----------



## social port

pennstater2005 said:


> At work. Got about five inches. Another 1-3 today and 3-5 tonight. Finally got to use the snowblower!!!


Nice blanket. Nothing beats the first snow of the year.


----------



## pennstater2005

social port said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At work. Got about five inches. Another 1-3 today and 3-5 tonight. Finally got to use the snowblower!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice blanket. Nothing beats the first snow of the year.
Click to expand...

I love it! Winter tires are on and the car starter is in full force. I take the back roads home from work when it snows like this. People drive like it's the first snow they've ever been in.


----------



## social port

pennstater2005 said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At work. Got about five inches. Another 1-3 today and 3-5 tonight. Finally got to use the snowblower!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice blanket. Nothing beats the first snow of the year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love it! Winter tires are on and the car starter is in full force. I take the back roads home from work when it snows like this. People drive like it's the first snow they've ever been in.
Click to expand...

After living in the midwest and the mid atlantic region, I have to say that I don't miss the snow at all. These pictures and videos are all I need.


----------



## pennstater2005

Here's at my house this evening. Christmas tree might collapse!


----------



## Ware

Wow!


----------



## jayhawk

Atlanta last weekend


----------



## wardconnor

It's coming down. 8 inches and counting.


----------



## g-man

A very leveled snow. What is you height of shoveling?


----------



## pennstater2005

wardconnor said:


> It's coming down. 8 inches and counting.


Whoa! Do you have a snowblower Ward?


----------



## wardconnor

pennstater2005 said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's coming down. 8 inches and counting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa! Do you have a snowblower Ward?
Click to expand...

Yes I barely have a snow blower. I inherited about a 1995 sears craftsman blower that my dad bought way back when. It has not been used in probably 10 to 15 years. I used it for the first time today.

I say barely because it one of those rubber paddle types. It one of those light duty ones that you see grandma's using.

I need a real one. We got over one hundred inches of snow last year (abnormal).

Mines like this but way more ghetto. I secretly hate winter and snow.


----------



## Mightyquinn

wardconnor said:


> I secretly hate winter and snow.


There is plenty of room for you down here in the South :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005

wardconnor said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's coming down. 8 inches and counting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa! Do you have a snowblower Ward?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I barely have a snow blower. I inherited about a 1995 sears craftsman blower that my dad bought way back when. It has not been used in probably 10 to 15 years. I used it for the first time today.
> 
> I say barely because it one of those rubber paddle types. It one of those light duty ones that you see grandma's using.
> 
> I need a real one. We got over one hundred inches of snow last year (abnormal).
> 
> Mines like this but way more ghetto. I secretly hate winter and snow.
Click to expand...

Ghetto or not....that sure beats a shovel.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

Merry Christmas!

Not just dreaming of a White Christmas here in New Hampshire -- nearly 4 inches so far on Christmas morning as of 7:30am, and still falling...










PS: I love our little single-stage Toro rubber-paddle-style snowblower. It's a lot easy to handle than the larger two-stage beasts and does great with about 12" of snow or less, particularly on our flat driveway. If we're getting more than a foot of snow in a single storm, I clear the snow every time about 8" accumulates.

The single-stage snowblower gets the job done...


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Nice pics knn. And I agree about the dual stage snowblowers being too big and bulky.

Here's a pic of the snow we got here in Ontario. We've got accumulating snow 3 out of the last 4 days.


----------



## wardconnor

Another 4 inches between Christmas eve and today Christmas.

Decided to cut a walking path from driveway to front porch. It reminded me of something that I usually do on the lawn when it warm outside.


----------



## Redtenchu

ken-n-nancy said:


> Merry Christmas!


Beautiful, Merry Christmas!


----------



## Mightyquinn

wardconnor said:


> Another 4 inches between Christmas eve and today Christmas.
> 
> Decided to cut a walking path from driveway to front porch. It reminded me of something that I usually do on the lawn when it warm outside.


Now you need to get the Toro GM1000 out and do a little clean up :lol:


----------



## wardconnor

Mightyquinn said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another 4 inches between Christmas eve and today Christmas.
> 
> Decided to cut a walking path from driveway to front porch. It reminded me of something that I usually do on the lawn when it warm outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you need to get the Toro GM1000 out and do a little clean up :lol:
Click to expand...

Ha ha this is true


----------



## Ware

wardconnor said:


> ...Decided to cut a walking path from driveway to front porch. It reminded me of something that I usually do on the lawn when it warm outside...


Is the grass still green underneath all that snow?


----------



## wardconnor

Ware said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Decided to cut a walking path from driveway to front porch. It reminded me of something that I usually do on the lawn when it warm outside...
> 
> 
> 
> Is the grass still green underneath all that snow?
Click to expand...

Yes it is.

I secretly want to blow it all off but that's not going to happen... besides the ryegrass needs the insulation snow cover to it doesn't kill off.

All in all I'd take rain only if I could and no snow.


----------



## pennstater2005

My sister's house in Erie, PA. 34 inches of snow yesterday!


----------



## ken-n-nancy

pennstater2005 said:


> My sister's house in Erie, PA. 34 inches of snow yesterday!


Oh my! Puts a whole different perspective on a White Christmas!

Maybe a little too much of a good thing...


----------



## pennstater2005

This is what my sister ended up with. You can see the fence in the distance.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I know this isn't a big deal for most of you up North but we are getting snow in SouthEast NC!! We are suppose to get 1"-2" tonight and it might stick around for a few days. Of course everything is shut down because of the snow, they lose their minds around here.


----------



## wardconnor

Mightyquinn said:


> I know this isn't a big deal for most of you up North but we are getting snow in SouthEast NC!! We are suppose to get 1"-2" tonight and it might stick around for a few days. Of course everything is shut down because of the snow, they lose their minds around here.


OH.... Would you look at that!


----------



## Mightyquinn

wardconnor said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know this isn't a big deal for most of you up North but we are getting snow in SouthEast NC!! We are suppose to get 1"-2" tonight and it might stick around for a few days. Of course everything is shut down because of the snow, they lose their minds around here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH.... Would you look at that!
Click to expand...

LOL!!!!! :lol:


----------



## SGrabs33

Mightyquinn said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know this isn't a big deal for most of you up North but we are getting snow in SouthEast NC!! We are suppose to get 1"-2" tonight and it might stick around for a few days. Of course everything is shut down because of the snow, they lose their minds around here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH.... Would you look at that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!!!!! :lol:
Click to expand...

Hilarious video.

Yep, snow here in central N.C. too. Schools are already closed tomorrow


----------



## dfw_pilot

Would you look at that! LOL


----------



## pennstater2005

We're getting the cold without the snow here now. I can honestly say I've never heard of a "bomb cyclone" before!


----------



## Powhatan

We received 6.5" since late evening from Winter Storm Grayson.

Front yard


Private non-state maintained gravel road in front of house.


----------



## pennstater2005

Four inches last night. And about eight a few days earlier. Most snow here in a few years.


----------



## Ware

https://twitter.com/ReadyHarris/status/953727474650804224


----------



## pennstater2005

^ That's just nuts!!


----------



## ABC123




----------



## LawnNerd

As of Tuesday night they were predicting 1-2" and snow ending around noon on Wednesday

By 8pm wednesday it was still snowing with just shy of 8"


----------



## kds

Now that the sun is out and things are warming up, my brown aluminum roof is becoming quite the danger...


----------



## pennstater2005

@kds Yikes!!! I'd poke at with a stick or something :lol:


----------



## ericgautier

pennstater2005 said:


> @kds Yikes!!! I'd poke at with a stick or something :lol:


+1


----------



## Pete1313

Taken last Friday. About 15-18" of snow currently covering the lawn.


----------



## pennstater2005

@Pete1313 - Even your snow looks better than your neighbors :nod:


----------



## Pete1313

Your funny pennstater. :lol: I should take a picture of the driveway edging, cause I'm definitely dominating that game! . I'm starting to get the itch to get out and do some lawn care. All this snow is going to set things back a bit.. at least I got to use the snowblower this year!


----------



## pennstater2005

Woke up to this!










Another 3-4" expected tomorrow night. Can't wait.


----------



## jessehurlburt




----------



## pennstater2005

jessehurlburt said:


>


 :lol:

Sorry.


----------



## social port

geez...why do you guys live up there? 
Oh yeah...you get to grow bluegrass.


----------



## Topcat

This is from January and is about 8 inches. Not a lot, but if you consider the location (notice the snow covered palm under the front window). This was huge. City was shutdown for a week afterwards.


----------



## social port

@Topcat :lol: my city was shut down for a week as well after one of those storms-probably the same one you got.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

ABC123 said:


>


Is that for ice fishing? What am I looking at?


----------



## ABC123

Colonel K0rn said:


> Is that for ice fishing? What am I looking at?


Yeah, it's for ice fishing.


----------



## jessehurlburt

A third nor'easter in as many weeks heading here for tomorrow.. another 6-9 inches...


----------



## Powhatan

Winter storm Skylar nor'easter dropping a bit more than forecast flurries.


----------



## LawnNerd

From monday, even got a little down here. Warm ground temps prevented most of it from sticking. I'm done with it now. Come on 70's!


----------



## J_nick

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## pennstater2005

J_nick said:


> I'll just leave this here...


Not cool.... Hopefully this thread will die soon


----------



## J_nick

pennstater2005 said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just leave this here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not cool.... Hopefully this thread will die soon
Click to expand...

Haha the wind is blowing about 30+ so it's not as nice as the numbers look


----------



## pennstater2005

J_nick said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just leave this here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not cool.... Hopefully this thread will die soon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha the wind is blowing about 30+ so it's not as nice as the numbers look
Click to expand...

Off the subject.....I just noticed your 2018 death count. Nice!


----------



## J_nick

Ok which one of you snowbirds reported my image? Postimg has blocked my IP address :crying:


----------



## pennstater2005

J_nick said:


> Ok which one of you snowbirds reported my image? Postimg has blocked my IP address :crying:


What would they block someone for?


----------



## J_nick

pennstater2005 said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok which one of you snowbirds reported my image? Postimg has blocked my IP address :crying:
> 
> 
> 
> What would they block someone for?
Click to expand...

I don't know, all my images are just stuff I post here so there couldn't be anything ban worthy. I used the "contact us" button and asked why I was blocked so we will see


----------



## pennstater2005

I use tinypic which seems to work well. What's the advantage of post image?


----------



## J_nick

pennstater2005 said:


> I use tinypic which seems to work well. What's the advantage of post image?


Familiarity mainly. I'll check out tinypic


----------



## pennstater2005

Bout time to revive this thread, right?


----------



## dacoyne

pennstater2005 said:


> Bout time to revive this thread, right?


Can't it wait a few weeks?


----------



## pennstater2005

dacoyne said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bout time to revive this thread, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Can't it wait a few weeks?
Click to expand...

Yeah I suppose :lol:

Although my area is predicted to get a few inches tomorrow so maybe not.


----------



## jessehurlburt

ugh, we're supposed to get 5-8" Thursday > Friday.


----------



## pennstater2005

jessehurlburt said:


> ugh, we're supposed to get 5-8" Thursday > Friday.


 :nod:

I just ordered wheels and winter tires for the new (ish) car.


----------



## PokeGrande

Okie snow yesterday!


----------



## Budstl

Metro stl.


----------



## social port

The fescue got 'blasted' with snow this morning :lol:



Haha. But it is surprising to have snow here at this time of year. I've still got ferting and mowing to do!


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

I love being in the yard but not this much...

First snow of the year!!


----------



## pennstater2005

@social port "Ferting and Mowing". That's a T-shirt or something........although the ferting might get misinterpreted :lol:


----------



## social port

pennstater2005 said:


> @social port "Ferting and Mowing". That's a T-shirt or something........although the ferting might get misinterpreted :lol:


I agree. It could be a part of the TLF #lawnlife collection.
Lots of possibilities here, including the phrase 'fert mow blow' repeating to cover the entire shirt.
SJL's copulating foxes could be part of the collection as well.


----------



## massgrass

Got about 4" of snow overnight. Just enough for the snow plow to scalp a good chunk of the TTTF I planted along my hell strip a couple of months ago. :evil:


----------



## pennstater2005

massgrass said:


> Got about 4" of snow overnight. Just enough for the snow plow to scalp a good chunk of the TTTF I planted along my hell strip a couple of months ago. :evil:


That sucks :evil: I've had my mailbox knocked around a few times.


----------



## massgrass

I don't usually put my stakes up along the road until after Dec 1st, which bit me for the first time this year. 

They've only wiped out my mailbox once, but it was easy enough to build a new post from a 4x4 once the ground thawed. Now that we have a granite mailbox post, I'd probably look into filing a claim with the town.


----------



## Powhatan




----------



## dfw_pilot

Powhatan said:


>


Beautiful


----------



## OD on Grass

It's not much, but it's ours


----------



## pennstater2005

Waiting for the snow!!! Expecting maybe a foot. Expect some pics :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

The start of the snowstorm.....


----------



## pennstater2005

And the following morning......(today)


----------



## dfw_pilot

That Sonata actually looks pretty tough with no wheel covers.


----------



## pennstater2005

dfw_pilot said:


> That Sonata actually looks pretty tough with no wheel covers.


Hey! Good eye!! It's a beast in the snow with those winter tires.


----------



## jabopy

-4c this morning


----------



## Powhatan

Came home to some unexpected snow


----------



## pennstater2005

I can't believe this thread didn't get any love this year! So here it is. Cleveland pears are in bloom. They love the snow.


----------



## Pete1313

Snow gets no love! It is not welcome on April 17th!


----------



## uts

Reviving this as I've seen snow in a couple of journals already. How about people post their snow setup as well?


----------



## bosox_5

I haven't even brought in the sun umbrella yet (or the hoses) and this happens


----------



## pennstater2005

It's here!


----------



## TN Hawkeye




----------



## pennstater2005

TN Hawkeye said:


>


How unusual is that for Tennessee?


----------



## Ware

Holy smokes!


----------



## TN Hawkeye

pennstater2005 said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How unusual is that for Tennessee?
Click to expand...

This early is unusual. We are right at the bottom of the smokies so we get 2-3 decent snows a year (3-4"). We had an 8" a couple years ago. I can't remember a year since I've been here that we haven't had at least one snow enough to make a 6' snowman. According to my wife 10-12" snows weren't uncommon in the 80s.


----------



## Powhatan

First snowfall (flurries) of the year.


----------



## GA250

Hey Powhatan I lived in New Kent for 10 yrs, moved in 2018 back to ATL

Had the most difficult time growing Tall Fescue due to the soil.


----------



## Powhatan

GA250 said:


> Hey Powhatan I lived in New Kent for 10 yrs, moved in 2018 back to ATL
> 
> Had the most difficult time growing Tall Fescue due to the soil.


It's a nice county. I've lived in the area for several decades and enjoy the rural life. The hardy KY-31 grows very well here even in hot summer. Starting the 5'th year in the new house and the sand/clay lawn soil is finally looking "organic" healthy.


----------



## PNW_George

Part of Mt. Rainier with the peak covered in clouds to qualify as a snow picture, We've been having great weather and don't usually get much snow.

Took the dogs out this morning and was greeted with this.


----------



## pennstater2005

PNW_George said:


> Part of Mt. Rainier with the peak covered in clouds to qualify as a snow picture, We've been having great weather and don't usually get much snow.
> 
> Took the dogs out this morning and was greeted with this.


Oh that qualifies. Beautiful!


----------



## etakmit

such a weird year. we got three inches the other day and it'll be 55 on saturday. we normally seeing ~100 inches in a given year. at this point I'm not sure we will


----------



## Thejarrod

I bought a snow blower last year...and we barely got flurries. it never left the garage. 8+inches in the forecast for Wednesday. hope i get to play with it.


----------



## pennstater2005

Thejarrod said:


> I bought a snow blower last year...and we barely got flurries. it never left the garage. 8+inches in the forecast for Wednesday. hope i get to play with it.


That happened to me the first year I bought mine. Two snows barely even worth a shovel. Hope it snows like crazy for ya!


----------



## pennstater2005

All in just a little over 24 hours!


----------



## Ware

Standing by for pics from Texas members. I heard it was snowing in Austin.


----------



## Spammage

@Ware it has been. My daughter is in College Station (yeah, unfortunately), but she sent this picture earlier, and a later video showing a couple of inches in total.



She just sent another picture.


----------



## rotolow

It's been about 15 years since we've seen snow. Got about 6 inches that day.

Pretty wild for central Texas.


----------



## pennstater2005

@Spammage @rotolow

Those are just crazy pictures!


----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Thejarrod

about 14 inches over the past few days. biggest snow storm in a few years.


----------



## Ware

I bought my very first snow shovel when I was at Lowe's today. :bandit:


----------



## Thejarrod

Should I be worried about these icicles? None of the neighbors have huge ones like this. We do have the screens over the gutters. Could that contribute to this?


----------



## Ware

Those are some serious icicles.


----------



## bosox_5

Thejarrod said:


> Should I be worried about these icicles? None of the neighbors have huge ones like this. We do have the screens over the gutters. Could that contribute to this?


Yes you should be very worried about these and the ice dams that follow. It isn't a gutter problem, it's an insulation problem in the attic.


----------



## Thejarrod

bosox_5 said:


> Thejarrod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should I be worried about these icicles? None of the neighbors have huge ones like this. We do have the screens over the gutters. Could that contribute to this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you should be very worried about these and the ice dams that follow. It isn't a gutter problem, it's an insulation problem in the attic.
Click to expand...

thanks! I'll start this tomorrow morning. 
https://www.thisoldhouse.com/roofing/21017660/how-to-get-rid-of-ice-dams


----------



## Spammage

This shit is nuts. The low reached 5° last night and the wind chill was -13°. Rolling blackouts started overnight, but natural gas pipelines and wind turbines are freezing so we've been without power for the last 6 1/2 hours. Power just came back with the house at 55°, so hopefully it stays on a while.


----------



## Jeff20

Expecting 11 degrees tonight, 10 degrees is the record low in 1906. Should I be posting this in the cool season grasses.


----------

